# NIK HDR exf plug in or Edit In? I do not have either



## donoreo (Mar 31, 2013)

How to do get photos from LR to HDR Exf Pro?  I do not have it in the Edit in menu or as a Plug in?


----------



## wianb (Mar 31, 2013)

Select the photos you want to use then...File>Export with Presets>HDR Efex Pro 2.


----------



## donoreo (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope, not there.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 31, 2013)

donoreo said:


> Nope, not there.


Then it is probably not installed. How about a screen shot of your Plugin Manager dialog.  It should show up in the left panel sorted Alphanumerically.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 31, 2013)

Look here/


----------



## donoreo (Mar 31, 2013)

It is not there.  All my plugins are in /Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules   The same directory under /Users/Username/Library.... is empty.  I have uninstalled Nik and reinstalled.  Same result.


----------



## donoreo (Mar 31, 2013)

Annoyingly, it has installed all the plugins for Aperture.  I do not have Aperture installed!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2013)

This is from an older version, but might be worth a shot: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/459889/HDREfexPro.lrplugin.zip


----------



## donoreo (Mar 31, 2013)

Older version of HDR Efex?  Thanks   I have sent an email to Nik.  I followed their instructions for troubleshooting this and it is not getting installed.  They have the manual process for creating the Export Preset but it does not work as I have not "Nik Software show up in the menu.  I wonder if this is a 4.4RC issue?  I am running 4.4RC.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 1, 2013)

I am running 4.4 RC with no issues on the NIK Plugin set.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 1, 2013)

RikkFlohr said:


> I am running 4.4 RC with no issues on the NIK Plugin set.


It may be a problem on a Mac though.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 1, 2013)

I am running 4.4RC on Win 7 64 and Mac 10.8.3 and neither have problems with the Nik set here.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 1, 2013)

Where did the plugin install on your Mac?  Under the main system Library or the user Library?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2013)

donoreo said:


> Where did the plugin install on your Mac?  Under the main system Library or the user Library?


Mine installed in the User Library "/Users/cletuslee/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules/"


----------



## donoreo (Apr 1, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Mine installed in the User Library "/Users/cletuslee/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules/"


I knew yours was, I was wondering about Rikk.  I have nothing in there as I said above.  I am waiting to hear back from Nik on the matter.  On the install it sees that I have Elements and Lightroom installed and installs everything for Elements, but misses HDR Efex for Lightroom and, as I said above, installs all the plugins for Aperture, which I do not have.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 1, 2013)

Mine are in the same location as Cletus' (except for the user name...)


----------



## donoreo (Apr 1, 2013)

Odd.  I have no plugins at all in that location.  The directory exists, but nothing in it.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 1, 2013)

I have read that depending upon the state of your Store Presets with Catalog option, Nik can install in the Master library instead of the User-level Library.  I have never tested this myself.

What was the state of this check mark when you did your install?

Saw this on the Adobe U2U forums. 
Update: http://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3002259?hl=en&ref_topic =3001481.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2013)

Use "Get Info" to check to see what R/W permissions exist on the folder named "Module". System and Admin should have both.  In an earlier post, Victoria sent a link to the zipped HDR plugin.  Copy that to the folder "Module".  Then verify that you have in your app folder the app called "/Applications/Nik Collection/HDR Efex Pro 2.app"  With all of this in place, restart LR to see if that solves your problem.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 1, 2013)

I do not want to use the file Victoria sent, it is for an older version, otherwise I would have just dropped it in.  I am at work so I cannot verify the permissions right now, but I can verify that is the location off the app install.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2013)

donoreo said:


> I do not want to use the file Victoria sent, it is for an older version, otherwise I would have just dropped it in.  I am at work so I cannot verify the permissions right now, but I can verify that is the location off the app install.


OK, I'll send you a link to my plugin file later tonight.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks.  I copied it over and it works now.  That was after I downloaded the software again just in case I had a corrupt download.  That did not work.  I heard back from Nik Software.  After telling them I tried everything in their online help and troubleshooting and that the plugin file was NOT installed, they told be to look under Export with Preset.  That is a VERY disappointing first contact with them.


----------



## chipbutty (Apr 3, 2013)

Help! I'm having exactly the same issue as Donoreo on my Mac. Nik support have been less than helpful and have sent me procedures that don't work. I think their support is automated at the moment, probably due to the huge number of people buying the collection since the price cut.

Would someone be kind enough to send the me the latest plugin for HDR Efex Pro? Donoreo or Clee01l? Very frustrating! Thanks.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 3, 2013)

I am at work so cannot send at the moment.  You have the same thing, not installed in any of the places mentioned above?  Aha!  So it is not just me.  Sorry it is not working for you, but it makes me feel better   I replied to the email from Nik as suggested, but they have not replied in two days now.


----------



## chipbutty (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes the exact same issue. Odd isn't it? It seems as though the HDREfexPro2.lrplugin is not included in the installation files, or it is not being installed for some reason. I wonder if this is affecting all Mac users. Maybe it was accidentally left out from the download package download link? 

Anyway, I'd be really grateful if you could send me the link when you get the chance. It's always reassuring to know someone else is in the same boat 



donoreo said:


> I am at work so cannot send at the moment.  You have the same thing, not installed in any of the places mentioned above?  Aha!  So it is not just me.  Sorry it is not working for you, but it makes me feel better   I replied to the email from Nik as suggested, but they have not replied in two days now.


----------



## donoreo (Mar 31, 2013)

How to do get photos from LR to HDR Exf Pro?  I do not have it in the Edit in menu or as a Plug in?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 3, 2013)

chipbutty said:


> Yes the exact same issue. Odd isn't it? It seems as though the HDREfexPro2.lrplugin is not included in the installation files, or it is not being installed for some reason. I wonder if this is affecting all Mac users. Maybe it was accidentally left out from the download package download link?
> 
> Anyway, I'd be really grateful if you could send me the link when you get the chance. It's always reassuring to know someone else is in the same boat


Welcome to the forum.  Other than the NIK Plugins installing in the Master library instead of the User-level Library (Save Presets with Catalog), The NIK software installed just fine for me.  It you will change your profile to permit private messages, I'll send you the link to the HDR Plugin.


----------



## chipbutty (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks very much. I've changed my profile to accept emails.

This is an odd issue. As someone who worked in IT support for several years I'd love to know what the issue is!

I'll be sticking around in this forum. Some great info.



clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Other than the NIK Plugins installing in the Master library instead of the User-level Library (Save Presets with Catalog), The NIK software installed just fine for me.  It you will change your profile to permit private messages, I'll send you the link to the HDR Plugin.


----------



## chipbutty (Apr 4, 2013)

Just to let you know that Nik responded and they sent me the plugin file and it's all working now 

Cletus I'm not sure if you tried sending the file? Thanks for the offer. I have a feeling I'll be sending the plugin to others over the next few days!

From Nik:

_Please quit Lightroom. Then download the file attached to this email, and then unzip it. The resulting file is called HDREfexPro2.lrplugin. Please copy that file and paste it into the following location: _
_Macintosh HD | Users | USER NAME | Library | Application Support | Adobe | Lightroom | Modules _
_When you launch Lightroom again, HDR Efex Pro 2 should show under File>Export with Preset._

_We aren't sure what is triggering this problem, but we are looking into why it is occurring.  Please let me know if this does not resolve your issue._


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2013)

They responded to me again, finally.  They sent me the plugins for 32 and 64 bit Windows and Mac.  The email of course also had the standard blurb about how to find it in Lightroom.


----------



## chipbutty (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to say I didn't exactly have a great experience with their customer service. They didn't seem to read a thing I'd said and continually gave me the same advice even though I'd previously said that it hadn't worked. I'll give them some slack though as they're probably snowed under with support calls and emails.



donoreo said:


> They responded to me again, finally.  They sent me the plugins for 32 and 64 bit Windows and Mac.  The email of course also had the standard blurb about how to find it in Lightroom.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 4, 2013)

chipbutty said:


> Just to let you know that Nik responded and they sent me the plugin file and it's all working now
> 
> Cletus I'm not sure if you tried sending the file? Thanks for the offer. I have a feeling I'll be sending the plugin to others over the next few days!


I just read your response from 8 hours ago.  So, if you are good with the Nik software. I won't follow up with a link.  
So far, you and *donoreo* are the only two that I am aware of that have reported a problem on this or the Flickr groups that I monitor. Based upon your ewsponse from NIK, you two are not isolated cases though.  My D/L installed flawlessly on two Macs and I can't see a programmatic reason for the failure you reported


----------



## chipbutty (Apr 4, 2013)

At first I suspected a file permission issue as the module folder didn't have read write permissions for users. After I changed permissions I thought a reinstall of Nik would work but there was still no plugin file in there after the reinstall. Anyway, even though read write permissions weren't set I had no issue installing HDRSoft's Merge to 32 bit HDR Lightroom Plugin into that same Modules folder. So I don't think file permissions were to blame. Who knows?!




clee01l said:


> I just read your response from 8 hours ago.  So, if you are good with the Nik software. I won't follow up with a link.
> So far, you and *donoreo* are the only two that I am aware of that have reported a problem on this or the Flickr groups that I monitor. Based upon your ewsponse from NIK, you two are not isolated cases though.  My D/L installed flawlessly on two Macs and I can't see a programmatic reason for the failure you reported


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2013)

chipbutty said:


> I have to say I didn't exactly have a great experience with their customer service. They didn't seem to read a thing I'd said and continually gave me the same advice even though I'd previously said that it hadn't worked. I'll give them some slack though as they're probably snowed under with support calls and emails.


I have to say the same.  It was not a good first contact, but they probably were a little overwhelmed.


----------

